# Tipps für Urlaub in Polen gesucht



## AntiDauerzocker (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo, liebe Radler Gemeinde,
da ich sehr nahe an der Grenze wohne und als Schüler auch nicht so viel Geld für einen Fetten Urlaub sonstwo hab, dachte ich mir mal:Man könnte ja mal Urlaub in Polen machen. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Wenn ja, wo kann man dort gut Radfahren? Was gibts dort sonst so zu beachten?...

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Didi123 (3. Juli 2007)

AntiDauerzocker schrieb:


> ...Urlaub in Polen...


 
Dann lieber kein Urlaub...!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (3. Juli 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Dann lieber kein Urlaub...!!



wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal fre§§e halten!!!!


----------



## Didi123 (3. Juli 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal fre§§e halten!!!!



Woher willst Du denn wissen, dass ich keine Ahnung hab'?

Edit: Bist Du Pole?


----------



## HB76 (3. Juli 2007)

sonst würdest net so einen unsinn schreiben, schon mal da gewesen zum beiken??


----------



## alöx (3. Juli 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Dann lieber kein Urlaub...!!





Glanzleistung. 

An der polnischen Ostsee kann man hervorragend Urlaub machen. Zur Hauptsaison ist es allerdings arg Deutsch da. In den Masuren kann man super Radfahren. 10 Tage Halbpension mit super Service, Essen und Zimmer bekommt schon für 200.


----------



## Didi123 (3. Juli 2007)

Meine Güte, vergesst's einfach...!  

Zum "beiken" war ich selbstverständlich noch nicht dort aber ich hab' täglich mit Polen zu tun. 
Die letzte Idee, auf die *ICH* käme, wäre dort Urlaub zu machen - aber da bin ich wohl etwas vorbelastet.



HB76 schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal fre§§e halten!!!!





			
				Verhaltensregeln mtb-news.de schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angriffe!
> Greife keinen anderen Benutzer an. Persönliche Attacken werden hier nicht toleriert. Hinterfrage die Meinungen und den Standpunkt von anderern, aber tue dies überlegt und respektvoll - ohne Beleidigungen, Beschimpfungen, Boykottaufrufe, Verleumdungen usw.


----------



## alöx (3. Juli 2007)

Meine Freundin ist Polin sowie natürlich ihre Famillie ich wüßt nicht warum man in den auf Tourismus eingestellten Gebieten kein Urlaub machen sollte.

Sicherlich gibt es auch miese Ecken aber das dürfte sich mit so manch Stadtteilen unser großen Städte nichts nehmen ... Köln Kalk war ja schon gruselig.


----------



## Bierfahrer (3. Juli 2007)

Polen geht absolut nicht!


----------



## Bierfahrer (3. Juli 2007)

Da zahlste zur Zeit Zuschlag für jeden Kriegstoten!


----------



## AntiDauerzocker (3. Juli 2007)

@bierfahrer

Jetzt hab ich aber gelacht. Reiß ma noch so einen Brüller.

Wahrscheinlich noch nie selbst einen Schritt hinter die Grenze gesetzt, aber blöd rumlabern. Solche Leute hab ich gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Juli 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> ... Köln Kalk war ja schon gruselig.


Ich bezweifle mal ganz stark,

dass sie dich nach köln Kalk reinlassen würden. Leute wie du haben doch grundsätzlich Köln-Kalk Verbot!

Wir einigen uns also darauf, dass Polen wunderschöne Landschaften und grenzwertige Einwohner vorweisen kann.


----------



## Wenighaare (3. Juli 2007)

> Wir einigen uns also darauf, dass Polen wunderschöne Landschaften und grenzwertige Einwohner vorweisen kann.



Grenzwertige Einwohner, was soll das heißen? Schwachsinn!  

Ich denke da gibts genau soviel grenzwertige wie hier auch!


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (3. Juli 2007)

AntiDauerzocker schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Radler Gemeinde,
> da ich sehr nahe an der Grenze wohne und als Schüler auch nicht so viel Geld für einen Fetten Urlaub sonstwo hab, dachte ich mir mal:Man könnte ja mal Urlaub in Polen machen. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Wenn ja, wo kann man dort gut Radfahren? Was gibts dort sonst so zu beachten?...
> 
> Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.




Warum nicht? Wäre jedenfalls etwas was nicht jeder macht. 
Wie und was fährst Du denn? Touring oder Trails? 
In Masuren kann man das erstere gewiss gut ausleben. ===> http://masuren.de/index.php?site=berichte_details&objekt_ID=22

Die Karpaten und die Hohe Tatra dürften für Trailjunkies aber deutlich interessanter sein. Auf Slowakischer Seite gibts definitiv gekennzeichnete Biketrails. Guckst Du: http://www.tanap.sk/de.html > Sports!

So wie ich weiss gibt es in Zakopane auch Veranstalter, die geführte Mehrtagestouren in die Berge anbieten. Und das oft nur für einen Bruchteil dessen, was man in den Alpen bezahlt. Und man bekommt 3x soviel Bier fürs gleiche Geld! 


So hast Du 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder auf eigene Faust das Abenteuer suchen(Einen Moser-Guide gibts für die Region aber leider nicht.  ), oder Dich von Locals zu den schönsten Plätzen führen lassen. Je nach Geschmack. Auf den Wegen wird jedenfalls deutlich weniger los sein, als auf der Ponalestrasse an Ferragosto! 


Wenn Du es machst, kannst Du ja mal davon berichten! 

P.S.: Du könntest natürlich auch hier mitfahren: 

http://www.transcarpatia.pl/php/index.php?l=de. ?


----------



## AntiDauerzocker (3. Juli 2007)

Weiß noch nicht, ob's was zu berichten gibt. War ja nur mal so eine Idee. Es ist noch kein entgültiger beschluss gefasst.


----------



## Toby-Pforzheim (3. Juli 2007)

Alles dummes Gerede, ganz ehrlich. Meine Freundin kommt ebenfalls aus Polen und ich bin deutscher. Wir haben den letzten Sommer 4 Wochen in Masuren(ganz hinten 130km vor Russland) und es war ein super geiler Urlaub. Viel Natur, und viel Wasser(masurische Seenplatte), leckeres Essen und der Preis spricht eindeutig für sich. Die Mutter meiner Freundin hat dort eine 6 Zimmerwohnung in der wir Urlaub machten, geauso wie ein 10 Meter Motorboot mit ordentlich Dampf.
Kann dir diese Ecke nur empfehlen und keine Angst, mein 25 Jahre Jubi Golf stand dort die ganze Zeit auf der Straße und wurde nicht geklaut oder beschädigt.


----------



## Bierfahrer (4. Juli 2007)

War schon in Polen hab das Landgut meines Großvaters besucht - die jetztigen Besitzer zeigten sich zimlich Uneinsichtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenighaare (4. Juli 2007)

@ Bierfahrer Was erwartest Du???


----------



## alöx (4. Juli 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> War schon in Polen hab das Landgut meines Großvaters besucht - die jetztigen Besitzer zeigten sich zimlich Uneinsichtig!



Du armer Kerl. Bind dir doch die Armbinde einfach wieder um und geh nochmal hin.


----------



## Wenighaare (4. Juli 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Du armer Kerl. Bind dir doch die Armbinde einfach wieder um und geh nochmal hin.



 Nomen est omen, ich sag nur Bierfahrer!


----------



## BHeinrich (6. Juli 2007)

Didi123 und Bierfahrer haben vollkommen recht.

Ich persöhnlich weigere mich dieses Land zu betreten.

Bestes Beispiel für die grenzenlose Blödheit dieses Volkes wurde der Weltöffentlichkeit ja beim letzten EU-Gipfel aufgezeigt.

Mir hat ein Pole mal gesagt "Er verstehe nicht was Polen in der EU soll, besser wäre es doch sich mit Russland zusammen zu tun. Dies würde der polnischen Mentalität besser entsprechen"
Nobelpreisverdächtig diese Aussage!!!

Ich habe noch nie soviel Schwachsinn und Arroganz erlebt wie in Polen.

Lass die Finger vom Urlaub in Polen, kannst du lieber nach CZ bzw. SK fahren.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Wenighaare (6. Juli 2007)

> Ich persöhnlich weigere mich dieses Land zu betreten.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel für die grenzenlose Blödheit dieses Volkes wurde der Weltöffentlichkeit ja beim letzten EU-Gipfel aufgezeigt.
> 
> ...


  

Es geht doch nichts über differenzierte Aussagen...! 

Ist das billig!


----------



## Bierfahrer (11. Juli 2007)

Außerdem was wollen Polen eigentlich - den Zugang zur Ostsee haben sie schließlich uns zu verdanken!


----------



## Wenighaare (11. Juli 2007)

@Bierfahrer :kotz:


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (11. Juli 2007)

_Bestes Beispiel für die grenzenlose Blödheit dieses Volkes wurde der Weltöffentlichkeit ja beim letzten EU-Gipfel aufgezeigt.
_

War das ganze Volk anwesend? 

Aber naja, jeder hat das Recht seine Vorurteile zu pflegen und nach Gründen zu suchen, um sie noch zu verstärken....

Komischerweise ist das in Grenzregionen wohl am stärksten. Wie auch Bayern/Österreich NRW/Holland.....


----------



## wanni (14. Juli 2007)

Von einigen Leuten wird hier ja ganz schön viel Mist geredet. 
Es ist wohl wirklich besser wenn einige Leute dieses Land nicht betreten.


Empfehlen kann ich dir die Gegend um Zakopane / Bielsko-Biala.Wunderschöne Landschaft mit nicht alzuhohen Bergen.


Ich selber war das erste mal vor drei Jahren dort und kann nur positives berichten.


----------



## Neu_hier (14. Juli 2007)

BHeinrich schrieb:


> Mir hat ein Pole mal gesagt "Er verstehe nicht was Polen in der EU soll, besser wäre es doch sich mit Russland zusammen zu tun. Dies würde der polnischen Mentalität besser entsprechen"
> Nobelpreisverdächtig diese Aussage!!!
> Gruß Bernd



 
gerade die Russen sind nicht grad belibt in Polen. Wegen langer Besetzungszeit, Massenmorden an der Bevölkerung, der Vereinnahmung durch die Sowjetunion usw.

Sorry aber du hast wirklich keine Ahnung von Land und Leuten. Ausserdem finde ich es Nobelpreisverdächtig von dir von einem auf 40 Millionen zu schliessen. 

In Polen gibt es viele schöne Ecken. Je nachdem was man machen will. Zum bike eignet sich sicher das zuvor erwähnte Gebiet der Hohen Tatra um Zakopane rum. Wobei die Südseite der Hohen Tatra in der Slowakei liegend, auch sehr schön ist. Im Gegensatz zu der polnischen Seite nicht so dicht besiedelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzeldödel (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 
Polen- vor allem der Süden (Karpaten, Beskiden, ...)ist für mich eines der schönsten Bikereviere in Mitteleuropa. Die Polen können sehr gute Rennen organisieren und die Trails sind noch nicht planiert.

Ich fahre immer wieder gern dahin.

der Wurzeldödel www.movement-aktiv.de


----------



## likasi (24. November 2009)

Ich bin aus Polen und kann viele Wege fuer Rad emphelen. Wenn du Frage hast, sag mir Bescheid. Ich wohne an der Ostsee und diese Umgebung kenne ich ganz gut ( du kannst von deutsche Grenze bis Rusiche mit eine Fahhradweg fahren) und habe ich auch paar Urlaub in Karkonosze gemacht, in Tatry ist schwer mit dem Fahrrade -gibt es viele Touristen... 
Schade, dass fast alle so schlecht uber Polen denken und noch nie hier waren...


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. November 2009)

... deshalb habe ich mir eine Polin geschnappt und mach nächstes Jahr mit ihr Urlaub in Polen. Sie kennt sich in den Karpaten recht gut aus. Anscheinend.


----------



## Ger (24. November 2009)

Kann ich nur empfehlen:

urlaubinpolen


----------



## peter muc (25. November 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... deshalb habe ich mir eine Polin geschnappt und mach nächstes Jahr mit ihr Urlaub in Polen. Sie kennt sich in den Karpaten recht gut aus. Anscheinend.



@tiroler1973: dann hoffe ich, dass Du auch schön brav die GPS-Tracks aufzeichnest und sie dann auf Deiner Homepage stellst  
Die Karpaten würden mich auch sehr interessieren


----------



## wurzeldödel (26. November 2009)

Hallo PeterMuc,

schaust du hier:  http://www.movement-aktiv.de/40555.html vom 3.-10.07.2010

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. November 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> @tiroler1973: dann hoffe ich, dass Du auch schön brav die GPS-Tracks aufzeichnest und sie dann auf Deiner Homepage stellst
> Die Karpaten würden mich auch sehr interessieren


Eh logisch.


----------



## obo (26. November 2009)

Die Karparten und Beskiden sind schoene Bikerevier (auch zum Wandern geeignet), die Polen die ich dort getroffen habe sind alle nett und Hilfsbereit, das Essen ist auch gut und reichlich.

Wer Spass daran hat in einem fremden Land zu biken und Land und Leute kennenlernen moechte sollte mal nach Polen fahren.

Wir sind 2008 die Transcarpatia mitgefahren, eine super Veranstaltung.


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Januar 2010)

Servus!
So, ich habe die Route fast fertig. Werde sie die nächsten Tage auf meiner HP ablegen. Wer will kann sie dann downloaden. ... und was mir da sehr willkommen wäre: Änderungsvorschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flipek (1. Februar 2010)

Super Land - super Leute ! Und natÃ¼rlich super zum biken bei den Bergen! Knappe 100 km hinter der Grenze bei Jelenia Gora ( Hirschberg ) im Riesengebirge liegt das sehr kleine DÃ¶rfchen TrzciÅsko - die Oma wohnt da und dort gibt es eine Art Jugendherberge mit groÃem Zeltplatz. Immer gut besucht nicht nur im Sommer, viele Bergsteiger und viele MTBÂ´ler die von dort aus in die Berge gehen/fahren. Sehr zu empfehlen. Dieses Jahr nehme ich wohl auch mein Bike mit. Bin im April wieder bei Oma. Falls Interesse bitte melden, Oma hat eine kleine HolzhÃ¼tte zu vermieten und 2 Zimmer bei sich im Haus! Die beste KÃ¶chin wei und breit noch dazu !
GruÃ Kai


----------



## wurzeldödel (2. Februar 2010)

Liebe Polen-Fans und solche, die es werden wollen,
wir fahren vom 3.-10.7.2010 mit einer kleinen Gruppe mit max. 6 Leuten in die Beskiden nach Wisla- ein Traumrevier für "Allmountainbiker"!

Weitere Info`s hier:

der wurzeldödel


----------



## leuchte7 (19. April 2010)

Hallo wurzeldödel!
Habt ihr noch Plätze frei für die Reise im Juli? Die Beschreibung klingt ja super!

leuchte7


----------



## wurzeldödel (21. April 2010)

Hallo Leuchte7,
für die MTB-Reise im Juli ins polnische Wisla sind noch 3 Plätze frei. Also nicht mehr lange zögern, da ich die Hotelplätze rechtzeitig reservieren muss.
Für weitere Fragen kannst du gerne eine PM schicken. 
Fährst du das erste mal in die Karpaten bzw. in die Beskiden?

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## kraus-bike (25. September 2010)

Hallo, wenn jemand noch in dieser Saison Lust auf eine Radtour in Polen und Tschechien hätte, kann mich kontaktieren. Seit einiger Zeit biete ich geführte Biketouren in Polanica Zdrój (etwa 95 km südlich von Wroclaw und 170 östlich von Prag). Kotlina Klodzka (Glatzer Kessel) wo Polanica liegt ist umgeben von mehreren Gebirgsketen, der Clou ist, dass man (fast) jeden Gipfel (bis 1425 m Glatzer Schneeberg) mit dem Bike erreicht. In den Tälern gibt es ein paar kleine Kurorte die außer Heilwasser  gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bieten. Am Berg Czarna Góra fanden im Juli die Nationalmeisterschaften in Downhill statt, bei Zieleniec trainieren die besten niederschlesischen Bikerinnen und Biker, auch für die aktuelle Weltmeisterin: Maja Wloszczowska sind Sudeten das Trainingsrevier. Im Winter kann man hier auch sehr gut Langlaufen und gut Skifahren. 
11000 Höhenmeter und 350 km in 5-7 Tagen, wer Lust hat in diesem Jahr noch mitzuradeln - bitte melden. 
Mehr Infos findet Ihr auf meiner Homepage: www.kraus-bike.eu


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. September 2010)

... so und ich bin auch zurück. War zwar nicht so viel wie gewollt, aber trotzdem ausgezeichnet. Wir sind auf ne Hütte in den Beskiden gefahren. Ausgezeichnet für das MTB. Trails hätte es auch gegeben, sind wir aber nicht gefahren weil meine Süsze da noch nicht so sicher ist. Mehr ging sich nicht aus, weil wir noch Wanderungen in der hohen Tatra machten.

Schwere Empfehlung.  GPS File gibts demnächst auf meiner HP. Großes Plus gibts deshalb, weil die Gegend touristisch noch nicht so ausgeschlachtet ist. Fahrverbote gibts auch nicht und die Landbevölkerung ist irre nett. Leider fällt die Verständigung recht schwer wenn man kein polnisch kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraus-bike (26. September 2010)

Hallo,
in den Beskiden ist es sicherlich besser als in der Tatra zu biken. In Wisla, Ustron, Szczyrk war ich oft als Kind aber ohne Fahrrad sondern mit Skiern, da ich etwa 100 km von aufgewachsen bin. Etwas näher und noch interessanter für Radfahrer sind Sudeten.
Am 02. oder 03.10 will ich eine Wochentour beginnen. Mehr Infos sind auf meiner Homepage www.kraus-bike.eu  zu oder im gestrigen Beitrag finden.
Gruß
kraus-bike


----------



## wurzeldödel (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hole das Thema mal wieder etwas nach oben. Auch 2011 geht es wieder in die Beskiden zum Trail-Surfen:

http://www.movement-aktiv.de/index.php?p=17

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## Pevloc (15. Juni 2011)

Bischen OT: Eignet sich die Garmin Topo Poland zum biken in Polen? Wie sieht es aus mit dem Detailgrad, speziell um die Region zwischen Opole und Nysa.

gruß Pevloc

PS: Polen ist super für Urlaub, ob mit Bike oder ohne. War gerade eine Woche in Danzig! Super Wetter, Super Leute, immer wieder gerne!


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Juni 2011)

... und ich hole mein Versprechen mit dem GPS File nach.

http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/334/1/lang,germani/

Hat mir gut gefallen.


----------

